# Admin Assistant in CDMX



## cnmx (Oct 9, 2017)

What do you think is the going rate for a personal assistant in CDMX? Bilingual. Working from their house.

I have a small online marketing business and I want to hire someone locally to help with Spanish translations and a little customer service. ~20 hours per week. Traditionally I've hired contractors from upwork, but as I will be moving down there (next week) I might as well hire someone local. 

Are there any legal considerations in hiring someone like this? I'm thinking Mexico is pretty lax on unofficial employees


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

cnmx said:


> What do you think is the going rate for a personal assistant in CDMX? Bilingual. Working from their house.
> 
> I have a small online marketing business and I want to hire someone locally to help with Spanish translations and a little customer service. ~20 hours per week. Traditionally I've hired contractors from upwork, but as I will be moving down there (next week) I might as well hire someone local.
> 
> Are there any legal considerations in hiring someone like this? I'm thinking Mexico is pretty lax on unofficial employees


Actually Mexico is pretty strict with casual employees. They have rights and you have to be careful to follow the rules even if they work without any written agreements. They are entitled to an annual bonus (aguinaldo) and they are entitled to separation pay when if you terminate them.


----------



## cnmx (Oct 9, 2017)

I read in the Economist a couple weeks ago that like 40% of the workforce works on an unofficial basis. But that probably pertains more to farm help and family

To setup a business in Mexico is out of the question, that's a can of worms I don't want to open. I'm thinking more along the lines of paying a college student cash similar to domestic help. I can't determine what a good hourly wage would be.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

You may want to double check their 'bilingual' skills before hiring. It is really confusing the way they classify people as bilingual. I was working at the corporate offices of a bank where they asked me to sit in on interviews for positions in operations for the US branches. Some people brought in test scores, others certificates, and some simply indicated a high proficiency in their resume. 

When I tested them out results where all over regardless off certifications and scores. Sometimes the people without a certification were stronger in English. Even the management at the bank had limited English skills in spite of being required to have high level language skills. So make sure you give yourself more time than you think you'll need to find a suitable candidate.


----------

